# Northern Catskills Area



## crowdad (May 12, 2013)

HI der  I just joined the forum and this is my first year hunting for morels. I have been checking around old apple tree's mostly and searching for elms in my area. I am just wondering if it is still a bit early at my elevation, I am in Green county in the Windham-Lexington area. The apple trees are just starting to blossom but we just had a couple of nights of frost. Night time temps had been holding in the 40's for a week or so before that. Any help/pointers for this area would be greatly appreciated. 

TX


----------



## mitch (Apr 27, 2013)

Should be prime time. Morels in my area are just past prime. Try looking for elms along railroad tracks and creek bottoms.


----------



## mitch (Apr 27, 2013)

I have found some good batches of morels in Otsego county around Oneonta. Check over that way.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

mitch,knew those were tracks.do you have a lot of luck in creek bottoms?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Take care around RR tracks as they spray herbicides along the right of way.


----------



## crowdad (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for the tips Mitch, been keeping an eye out during my trout trips. 

I did come across my first wine cap of the season and some shaggy ink caps. There's another unidentified group of shrooms growing on some well composted wood chips (3yrs) I just mulched with. I had seen quite a few wine caps last year come from the wood chips and they were covered in mycelium when I mulched with them. I'm taking a couple spore prints and working on id'ing them atm.  Hoping to have some luck this week with the morels, having found the first shrooms of the season has renewed my faith!


----------



## mitch (Apr 27, 2013)

LYNKAGE, I rarely do well right in creek bottoms in my area. I'm don't know why, some of the areas I've hunted look incredible, but very few mushrooms. I've found them in other states along creeks, here zip.


----------



## Seth (Jun 1, 2018)

mitch said:


> I have found some good batches of morels in Otsego county around Oneonta. Check over that way.


Where in oneonta did you find morels?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Seth said:


> Where in oneonta did you find morels?


Oh say there, good luck & enjoy.
Post some pictures when’s ya find them. THX’z


----------



## BellDimension (Apr 21, 2021)

mitch said:


> I have found some good batches of morels in Otsego county around Oneonta. Check over that way.


Are you still grabbing morels from Oneonta? If not can you please share your spot with me if possible?


----------

